# Wireless Wifi router/modem for home use with PC, Laptop, Mobile Buying suggestion



## Skyh3ck (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Friends

i will be getting a new broadband internet connection from cable operator in my area. he will be setting up the connection in my house after a week, 

i want to use this internet connection in Desktop PC, Laptop, Mobile phones without any wires so i am thinking to create a wifi zone in my area where i can connect all the hardware with password.

i have never done this before, please suggest me the best wifi router or modem for this purpose.

Can i set up wifi without any help of the service provider engineer ? 

my budget is very less 1k to 2k

thanks in advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2013)

if you can install windows then with some reading of various online guides or watching youtube videos you should be able to do it without any professional assistance.check out TP-LINK TL-WR841N for ~1500.wifi modem is needed for broadband connection using telephone line(bsnl,mtnl,airtel & reliance).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2013)

suggest some good product friends based on your experience


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> suggest some good product friends based on your experience



Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router (WNR612) - Netgear: Flipkart.com


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2013)

what i want to do is, i want to plug the internet cable to the wifi router, and connect all other hardware like mobile, laptop wirelessly with the router, i want something like that, so i just have to keep the wifi router on, and whenever i want to surf the net i can connect my mobile or laptop from any corner of the room


----------



## mitraark (Oct 24, 2013)

I own the TPLink WR841 router,and I'd suggest you rather buy the cheaper WR740

Its Rs 875 on Flipkart currently, much lower than the street price.

Can you mention what your ISP is? Are you from Kolkata?


----------



## mitraark (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm quite certain you can install the router by yourself, a friend of mine was asked to cough up Rs 550 for installation which is absurd for something which can be done in 5 minutes.

There's a thread on how to set up Wi FI router with cable broadband in this section, you might find that helpful.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 26, 2013)

i can setup the wifi my self, after going to some online tutorial, 

today the net guy setup internet at my home, currently the net cable is pluffed in RJ 45 jack of the pc, he have not given any IP setting, he created a dialer with username and password and everytime i start pc i have to just click connet on the dialer and it will connect to the internet. i asked him whether i can plugged the cable in my laptop and use the net on lappy, he said "NO", as for that he has to reset the mac address, i dont know what is that

now i all i need is that i use the net ccable and plug it into wifi router so without use of any pc i can share the internet with laptop, mobile etc. also if possible use a portable hdd to directly connect to the router via usb or any other connection and download stuff via torrent etc

is it possible to do this, pleas five me some model or suggestion and possible some guide link on how to do it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 30, 2013)

help me guys with query


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2013)

mac address of every pc/laptop is unique & is used to identify it like a fingerprint.many cable isp use this to restrict net access to a single system.you can get around this by using mac cloning/spoofing option in your router which allows your router to mimic any mac address.use that to set your router mac address to mac address of your pc(you can find mac address by running ipconfig /all in command prompt & looking at physical address of your ethernet adapter).after this you just need to login from your pc & then every device connected to router will get net access.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks whitestar, the guys who is providing me net service, says when i will get the wifi router, he will reset the mac setting on his server so i can use router, now my question is

1) do i need router or modem router ?
2) will i be able to access internet from wifi, due to this mac thing address thing?
3) i want to keep the router download via torrent witout pc turning on? is this possible suggest model ?
4) what range the router will provide me ?

also have never used any wifi router earlier so totally noob into this, help me


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2013)

1.modem router is need for broadband through telephone line(bsnl,mtnl,airtel,reliance),all others need simple router.
2.already posted the solution above.
3.asus rt-n13u b1 but you need a bit of technical expertise configuring it.take a look here to get an idea:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/173578-dd-wrt-transmission-configuration-asus-rt-n13u.html
4.depends on many factors like house design,construction material type etc.read flipkart comments regarding range(1 bedroom,2 bedroom etc) but it should work fine for 2bhk apartment(not sure about corners/balcony though,like i said various factors).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2013)

ok thanks, what is the cheapest and best option for me to if i dont want downloading featuer, it shoudl work with android phone, linux pc etc

also in my desktop pc i can only add extra hardware with usb, so can anyone please help me with any good usb wifi card for desktop pc, please suggest i will be buying this week


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2013)

@mitraak already suggested WR841 & WR740 above.as for usb wifi again check tp-link products in flipkart.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 24, 2013)

ok ordering now, final suggestion friends
with a wifi which works with Android phone, linux, and windwos pc, with good coverage strength and easy to setup


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2013)

wifi working is mostly independent of device type.for other query see my previous post.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 1, 2013)

no my point is it should  not give problem with android phone and range  should be good, suggest some good model based on experience


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2013)

as far as i know i never read about android phones having issues with popular wifi routers of any good brand here(& if it does then most likely its device fault not router) but i have no experience regarding this so your choice.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 5, 2013)

what is the different between 150 mbps and 300 mbps router, which one is good home use

which one is good

[h=1]TP-Link 150Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR740N)[/h]
[h=1]TP-Link 300Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR841N)[/h]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2013)

if budget allow then get 841N but if seriously short on money then get 740N.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> what is the different between 150 mbps and 300 mbps router, which one is good home use
> 
> which one is good
> 
> ...


I am using the TP-Link 150Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR740N),through BSNL phone line(Broadband),and am connecting PC,Android Tablets at ease.The full credit goes to our Dear Friend @whitestar_999(an expert and authority regarding network issues,problems and solutions)without whose help,I wouldn't be able to configure & connect  to the network at ease.
By the way,as @mitraark questioned you,I also want to know that,which ISP service you are in networking?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 7, 2013)

ok i will go with 841,

but i also need a wifi adapter for one of my desktop pc.

as it is a all in one pc without any option to add any internal wifi card, so i need something to connect wifi via usb

please suggest me a usb wifi card or adapter

and also explain me how can i setup wifi

i will be using it between 2 desktop, 2 laptop and 4 to 5 mobile phones.

some one please help


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2013)

^Who is your ISP?
Seems that you are shying away to answer this.Why this reluctance?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 8, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Who is your ISP?
> Seems that you are shying away to answer this.Why this reluctance?



i have taken internet from a local cable guy, so i guess its incablenet in mumbai..

the guy came to my place and plugin a lan cable in the lan port of pc and did some dialer setting, he said that it will only work with the mac address of one pc

but i want to use it with wifi in home with other devices, hence i am asking

why would i hide anyting, nothing.. its incablenet


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2013)

using mac cloning/spoofing feature of the router you can set your router mac address same as your pc mac address.once you login with your pc you will then be able to access net on any device connected to router.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 8, 2013)

ok but do i need to keep the pc on everytime to surf the net ??? and the net guy can reset the mac to the wifi for me...

now will the above two will work for me ?

Also suggest some wifi adapter usb ..

let me know so i can order it asap..


----------



## moniker (Dec 8, 2013)

^ For what do you need WiFi USB adapter? If it is for your PC, I think you won't need it. Even the cheapest of WiFi routers have at least a couple of lan ports, you can just connect the WiFi router to your pc with a cable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapters - Buy TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapters Online at Best Prices in India - Network Components : Computers | Flipkart.com

as for turning pc on it depends on the settings of your local isp.if it requires a login using some webpage like reliance then you have to first login using your pc & after login you can turn pc off.if it is simply some username/password like used in windows dialer then you can set it in router itself by selecting wan connection type as pppoe & entering username & password.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapters - Buy TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapters Online at Best Prices in India - Network Components : Computers | Flipkart.com
> 
> as for turning pc on it depends on the settings of your local isp.if it requires a login using some webpage like reliance then you have to first login using your pc & after login you can turn pc off.if it is simply some username/password like used in windows dialer then you can set it in router itself by selecting wan connection type as pppoe & entering username & password.



no theres a dialer from windows like this




i just have to click on connect and its connects to the net, so will this work with wifi also

and also i dont  wnat to connect pc with cable to avoid wire clutter hence asking for usb adapter for wifi

please whitestar help before i spend money i have to be sure that everything will work fine



whitestar_999 said:


> TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapters - Buy TP-LINK Wireless USB Adapters Online at Best Prices in India - Network Components : Computers | Flipkart.com
> 
> as for turning pc on it depends on the settings of your local isp.if it requires a login using some webpage like reliance then you have to first login using your pc & after login you can turn pc off.if it is simply some username/password like used in windows dialer then you can set it in router itself by selecting wan connection type as pppoe & entering username & password.



no theres a dialer from windows like this



i just have to click on connect and its connects to the net, so will this work with wifi also

and also i dont  wnat to connect pc with cable to avoid wire clutter hence asking for usb adapter for wifi

please whitestar help before i spend money i have to be sure that everything will work fine


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

if dialer is like this then most likely it will work with router by selecting wan connection type as pppoe & entering your username/password in router setting.after this & registering your router mac id with isp any device connected to router should get net access.as for usb wifi adapter choose any option within your budget.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if dialer is like this then most likely it will work with router by selecting wan connection type as pppoe & entering your username/password in router setting.after this & registering your router mac id with isp any device connected to router should get net access.as for usb wifi adapter choose any option within your budget.




ok thanks so i will go with one of this

*TP-Link 150Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR740N)*

*TP-Link 300Mbps Wireless N Router (TL-WR841N)

but what is the difference between two *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2013)

841N has 2 antennas & more max wifi lan speed limit when transferring files from 1 device to another using wifi.


----------

